# Ista disposable Co2 supply set



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Link doesn't work, just shows an empty shopping cart. But i know what youre talking about.

This product works just fine for what it is. The main problem is the lack of features and flexibility. There is no solenoid, so you would have to shut this off manually each night or just waste a bunch of Co2. The disposable bottles don't last very long, replacing disposable bottles at as much as $10 each will get old fast.

By the time you get a few months in you might as well have just built a regulator for a full size bottle. I personally believe Co2 regulators are a go big or go home sort of deal.


----------



## Guyana (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you for the reply. I don't mind shutting it off myself every night, but I would mind an expensive Co2 supply.
I wouldn't mind mixing my own yeast and sugar mix in a refillable bottle hooked to a diffuser, but I'm not experienced with co2 injection AT ALL, so I'm not sure if I could manage it correctly.
Suggestions on a setup that won't break the bank? It's for a 95g.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh, wow. Yeah, you're going to want a real CO2 setup for something that large. No way DIY or a cartridge rig, or even paintball, will be feasible.

Plan on spending a minimum of $150 for a cheap complete setup and 5# cylinder.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Seconded, you need a full size system. I wouldn't do DIY on anything bigger than a 20g, and even that would be pushing it. On a 95g i doubt a disposable cylinder would last a week at 30ppm. A paintball setup might last two if you're very conservative. Get a standard CGA-320 regulator and get the biggest damned tank you can fit under your aquarium, and refill it every six months to a year.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

One of the popular cartridge rigs has 88g cartridges. A 5lb Co2 cylinder, which is the standard small variety, contains the equivalent CO2 of just shy of 26 of those cartridges. The smaller cartridge, the 20g, would have to be replaced 112 times to equal the lifespan of a single fill of a 5lb cylinder. I'm not going to do the finance math, because that would just be ugly.


----------



## Guyana (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok. Now I'm working on a little more info.
What I've got is a 95 gallon with natural sand substrate, and a t5 HO fixture with two 54w, 6500k bulbs. The filter is a Fluval 405. I dose Flourish per bottle instructions with water changes once a week. I've started using Flourish Trace once in between, and i have root tabs for the plants that need it. The plants look great so far, and they are all pretty much easy plants.
It. Vals
E Vesuvius 
Alternanthera Reineckii 'rosefolia'
Crypt retrospiralis
Anubias Nana
Micro Sword
Hygro kompakt
Loydiella
The thing is, I think if it weren't for the two BNPs I have eating their brains out, I'd have some algea issues.... Reason being is that I can see it forming along the glass under the sand. 
I also feel like I'm not getting as much growth in my plants as I should. I planted about 3 weeks ago, and when I decided to rearrange some Val's today they had hardly sent out roots yet!
I don't know the exact parameters, but I know I have hard water with a Ph of nearly 8. I keep temps at 78 for my angels.
I said all of that to ask if it sounds like I should invest in a Co2 setup? I have a lot to learn about how to set it up, not to mention how to use it. I wouldn't mind being able to add some more difficult plants at some point. I have spots in mind that need a baby tear carpet, and some Pogostemon helferi already!


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

You may be still nutrient lacking. Are you using root tabs for your Vals? I have to agree with Kevmo. For a tank that size a bigger 5lb Co2 set up would be the best way to go. 

How often do you do water changes? and how much do you change?


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

I was getting diatom algae growth under the sand on the glass of my tank until i switched to EI dosing with dry ferts. Something was lacking.


----------



## Guyana (Feb 11, 2012)

Well investing in dry ferts first to see if that helps is much less expensive than a co2 system.... Especially if I find I'm lacking something and still need to go with EI dosing anyway.
Question though. I do 50% water changes every Sunday as part of my normal routine so that wouldn't be anything new if I start EI..... But could it potentially screw with my angels? How drastically could excess minerals affect my water chemistry as far as it relates to their osmoregulation, etc. Especially since I rotate pairs every so often to bare bottom breeding tanks that aren't planted at all.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Dry ferts and an EI dosing plan shouldn't create any issues for your angels. I asked you about water changes earlier because if your nutrient lacking more water changes as your doing now without a good fert program will just make it more nutrient lacking. So i would start the EI dose and you should have some changes after about a month. With your light the next step after EI would be pressurized co2 especially for carpeting baby tear and more difficult plants. Just my opinion. Start with EI and see how you progress.


----------



## Guyana (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

